# Incubate or day old chicks



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Just looking for some options here. We have in the past incubated. Wanted to see what everyone thinks about each and which would you pick?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It all depends on what you're looking for. If you want chicks from birds bred to a standard then the hatching eggs are the best way to go. If you just want to add a few more to your existing flock then day olds.

If I was still breeding, I would choose the hatching eggs from a recognized breeder even for laying hens.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I do both. In the spring I buy day olds from a hatchery and the feed store and from March to September I hatch fertile eggs from my own hens. I don't separate the breeds either. I let the roosters breed who they want to and get a very interesting and colorful mix. I never used shipped eggs.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

The first time I incubated only one did no hatch. The last time a zero hatch. I'm not breeding so not a big deal about that. I got the not hatching eggs from eBay. I will not do it again. I The reason was to hatch some for my neighbor and I was going to take two hen from the 36. Now I saw a deal for 3-5 per chick and reasonable shipping. On was10 for 100 with shipping all pulleys. Seeing if I can convince the neighbor to go for that. 


Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Had the chance to get a.beautiful chocolate orpington to go with my black Orpington 


Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

All I can say is do your home work. If you want to keep that gorgeous orp girl's peeps pure then you will want orp hatching eggs. Ebay is not some where I would ever order hatching eggs from. I got my start with my Silkies buying hatching eggs from known breeders. That girl in my avatar is from hatching eggs. Two still out in the pen that are 8 1/2 yrs old are from hatching eggs.

Of course there's that thing you could end up with a bunch of roosters. While harder to rehome males than females, if they're pure and good looking birds its a ton easier.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I get hatching eggs but usually go for chicks or started birds. There's pros and cons to each, and of course it depends on what you want the end result to be with the flock where you're getting your stock. 

I get my show/breeding birds as started, usually, as then the quality is evident and they've already survived several callings. I also pay top dollar for this. The "day" olds I get from reputable breeders within the province or the next province over, the risks of course are that these birds are not sexed and their quality is uncertain - you'll usually not get a bad bird from a good breeder, but you'll need to do the culling yourself. That goes for hatching eggs as well. Mind the cons of hatching is that they might not hatch.

My production layers and meat birds I get as day olds from the feed store.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

The rooster was not from eBay, he was from a reputable breeder. I will never again get eggs on eBay. 


Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------

